# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  ~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~ ملف شـامل عن الطفـــل ~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~

## بيسان

اطفالك والاسنان 2 


تؤكد الدكتورة عبير بكري شطا اخصائية طب أسنان الأطفال ان بعض الأهالي لا يدرك أن أسنان الأطفال قد يصيبها التسوس مباشرة بعد ان تظهر في الفم. كما تؤكد كذلك أن الرضاعة الطبيعية أو الصناعية قد تتسبب في حدوث تسوس الأسنان لدى الأطفال وتضع لذلك العديد من الحلول العملية.

وتتناول د. عبير بكري شطا في حوار أجرته معها "عيادة الرياض" العديد من الموضوعات حول تسوس الأسنان لدى الأطفال فإلى نص الحوار:

قد تسبب

[ هل الرضاعة الصناعية وسوء التغذية لهما دور في تسوس الأسنان لدى الأطفال وهل الرضاعة الطبيعية لها دور في عدم تسوس الأسنان؟

ـ تسوس الأسنان قد يحدث في سن مبكرة من عمر الطفل وهو ما يسمى بـ Baby Bottle Tooth Syndrom أي تسوس الأسنان الناتج عن الرضاعة ـ عادة ما يصيب الأسنان الأمامية العلوية أولا ولكنه إذا لم يتوخ الحذر قد يسبب تسوس الأسنان الأخرى أيضا .

ويحدث هذا النوع عندما نعطي الطفل الرضيع قارورة الرضاعة لأوقات طويلة وخاصة عند النوم. فما يحدث هو ان البكتيريا الموجودة في فم الطفل تستخدم السكريات الموجودة سواء في الحليب أو السائل المحلى كغذاء لها وبالتالي النتاج الأخير لتغذي البكتيريا على السكريات هو أحماض تسبب نخر الأسنان في كل مرة يرضع الطفل هذه السوائل, تهاجم الأحماض ميناء الأسنان لمدة 20 دقيقة أو أكثر. بعد عدة مرات من تعرض الأسنان للحوامض, تسوس الأسنان يكون النتيجة المتوقعة هذا ينطبق أيضا على الرضاعة الطبيعية.

[ فما هو الحل؟

ـ هناك توصيات بسيطة التي يمكن ان يتبعها الأهل لمنع حدوث الاصابة بمثل هذا النوع من التسوس لدى الرضع وهي:

ـ بعد كل وجبة رضاعة, يجب مسح أسنان الرضيع وحتى اللثة التي لم يظهر عليها أسنان بقطعة قطن أو شاش مبللة, بعد الشهور الاولى للرضيع يمكن استعمال الفرشاة الملائمة الناعمة بحرص.

ـ يجب منع اعطاء الرضاعة للطفل سواء صناعية أو طبيعية أو سائل المحلى بالعسل أو السكر ذي عصير الفواكه اثناء النوم أو لفترات طويلة اثناء النهار بدون المسح على الأسنان بالماء باستمرار.

ـ إذا احتاج الرضيع لمزيد من السائل بين فترات الوجبات الرئيسية, يمكن اعطاؤه ماء صافيا بدون اضافات سكرية.

ـ وإذا كان الطفل يستعمل "اللهاة المطاطية" يجب أن تكون خالية من أي مواد سكرية كالعسل ونحوه.

ـ كما يستحسن ان تبدأ الزيارات لطبيب الأسنان عند السنة الاولى من عمر الطفل حتى يتعود على الطبيب ويتعرف الاهالي على الطريقة المثلى للمحافظة على الأسنان.

نمو الطفل

[ هل تسوس الأسنان لدى الأطفال لها تأثير على نمو الطفل؟

ـ أسنان الأطفال اللبنية السليمة لها أهمية لأن الأسنان القوية تساعد على مضغ الطعام جيدا , النطق السليم والمظهر الحسن. والعكس صحيح.

وقد لايدرك بعض الأهالي ان أسنان الأطفال قد يصيبها التسوس مباشرة بعد ان تظهر في الفم. وهذا يسبب ألما وأحيانا انتفاخات باللثة والوجه (في الحالات المتأخرة).. هذه المعاناة تفقد الطفل شهية للأكل نتيجة للألم الذي يصاحب التسوس عند المضغ.

وعندما يأتي الأهل بالطفل عند طبيب الأطفال وهو دون الثالثة بهذه الحالة قد يصعب علاجه لأن الطفل في هذه المرحلة عادة يكون غير متعاون ولا يمكن معالجته في عيادة الطبيب, وقد يضطر الطبيب آنذاك أحيانا لمعالجة الطفل تحت تأثير المخدر العام (لكل الجسم) وهذا أمر ليس سهلا وله مخاطره الخاصة به.

فلماذا نعرض أطفالنا لمخاطر ليست لها داع خاصة حينما نعرف ان مرض تسوس الأسنان أمر يمكن تجنبه باتخاذ وسائل سهلة لا تستغرق أكثر من بضع دقائق في اليوم الواحد.

بعض من حالات تسوس الأسنان المتأخر يتطلب خلع الأسنان اللبنية في وقت مبكر. الآن وجود الأسنان اللبنية سليمة إلى ان يحين موعد تبديلها بالدائمة مهم.. وأهميته يكمن في المحافظة على المكان المخصص في الفك لحين ظهور الأسنان الدائمة. بمعنى آخر, عند فقدان الطفل سن من أسنانه اللبنية في وقت مبكر (كعلاج أخير للسن المتسوس) يتحرك السن الذي بجانبه إلى المكان الفارغ وعندما يحين ظهور الأسنان الدائمة, لا يكون في الفك الاتساع المناسب للسن الدائم وذلك قد يؤدي إلى تراكم الأسنان في بعض الحالات.

كما ان فقدان أو تسوس الأسنان لدى الأطفال وخاصة الأمامية قد تجعل من الطفل أضحوكة في المدرسة.. وهذا له آثار نفسية سلبية وفقدان الأسنان يجعل نطق بعض الحروف صعبا .

التوصيات المناسبة

[ ما هي أفضل التوصيات المقترحة داخل المنزل للمحافظة على أسنان الأطفال؟ والطريقة المثلى لمنع حدوث التسوس؟

ـ هناك العديد من التوصيات ومنها:

ـ اتباع نظام غذائي صحي ومتوازن

ـ نظام صحة الأسنان اليومي, كثير من المأكولات قد تساعد البكتيريا الموجودة في الفم على انتاج أحماض تضر بالأسنان ولكن هناك أيضا بعض الأغذية المفيدة تحتوي على سكريات والنشويات كالفواكه والخبز مثلا .. وهذا لا يعني الامتناع عن تناول هذه الأطعمة فما الحل؟ الحل هو في اختيار الأغذية والوقت, اقتصار عدد الوجبات الخفيفة (التي تكون بين الوجبات الأساسية) وخاصة التي تحتوي على السكريات, فالحقيقة انه من المستحيل ان تمنع الحلوى بتاتا عن الطفل رغم ان هذا في مصلحة صحة الطفل العامة, ولكن على الأقل يجب اقتصارها لوقت محدد من أوقات النهار وقطعا يجب الامتناع عنها قرب موعد النوم.

عند اعطاء الطفل قطعة من الحلوى أو الشكولاتة (والشكوى إلى الله) يجب تنبيهه إلى ضرورة التفريش مباشرة بعد تناولها وكذلك عند شرب الصوداء وأنواعها من كوكاكولا وبيبسي أو عصير محلى, وأضعف الإيمان ان لم تكن فرشاة الأسنان في متناول اليد عند الخروج من المنزل مثلا , هو شرب المياه أو المضمضة بالماء للتخفيف من آثار السكريات في الفم.

وقد يلجأ البعض لمضغ اللبان للتقيل من حدة الأحماض المنتجة من قبل البكتيريا عند تناول الطعام, ولكن يجب التنبيه إلى ان هذا النوع من العلك يكون غير محلى وأنه لا يمنع تسوس الأسنان بل هو مجرد حل وقتي بسيط في حالة عدم تيسر فرشاة الأسنان التي لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها وذلك عن طريق حث افرازات اللعاب في الفم فيساعد على غسله.

وحين اعطاء الطفل وجبات خفيفة تتخلل الوجبات الرئيسية من المفضل ان يكون اختيارا صحيا سليما مثل اللبن, الجبن والخضروات وذلك لمصلحة صحة بدن الطفل وأسنانه إذا كان ولابد من اعطائه بعض الأطعمة التي تحتوي على السكر, فيفضل أن يكون هذا ضمن الوجبات الأساسية حيث تكون كمية اللعاب في الفم كثيرة نتيجة لعملية المضغ كما ذكر سابقا .

أما الطريقة المثلى لمنع حدوث بدايات التسوس لدى الأطفال هي تفريشها كل يوم, تفريش الأسنان باستمرار يمنع تراكم الأغذية ومن ثم تراكم الطبقة الرقيقة المعروفة بـ "البلاك" نتيجة طبقات البلاك المتراكمة يكون حدوث النخر في الأسنان والتهاب اللثة.

وتفريش الأسنان يكون مرتين على الأقل يوميا وذلك حسب مدى تعرض الأسنان للسكريات. تفريش الأسنان قبل النوم, ضرورة لا يمكن التساهل فيها وعادة لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها.

وفرشاة الأسنان يجب أن تكون ناعمة ومناسبة لمقاس فم الطفل بحيث تصل إلى جميع اسطح الأسنان وخاصة الخلفية.

كما ان تفريش الأسنان يفضل ان يكون بحركات دائرية وليست أفقية (يجب سؤال طبيب أسنانك على الطريقة المثلى للتفريش).

أما معجون الأسنان فيجب ان يحتوي على مادة الفلورايد بحيث توضح كمية بقدرحبة الذرة على فرشاة الأسنان, أما إذا كان الطفل أقل من السنتين فيمكن الاستغناء عن المعجون واستخدام الفرشاة المبللة فقط.

كما يجب على الآباء والأمهات مراقبة الأطفال الصغار أثناء التفريش واعادة التفريش لهم خاصة قبل النوم لأن صغار السن ليس لديهم المهارة اليدوية لتنظيف الأسنان النظافة المطلوبة, وليس هناك معجون أسنان أطفال مفضل عن الآخر ولكن قد تكون الطريقة المثلى لضمان الجودة والسلامة هي اختيار معاجين الأسنان التي تكون قد اختيرت وصدقت من قبل الجمعية الأمريكية لطب الأسنان وعلامتها ADA

صحة الأسنان

[ من خلال عملك في مركز طب الأسنان كيف ترون صحة الأسنان لدى الأطفال؟

ـ استطيع القول من خلال ملاحظتي للاطفال الذين يرتادون المركز, وهم السواد الأعظم من أطفال الرياض وما جاورها, انه لا يقل عن 50% هم دون السن الخامسة وعلى الأقل 10% منهم (أي من 50%) هم في سن ما أقل من 3 سنوات. وهذا رقم خطر يجب ان ينتبه إليه الأهالي واوصي الشؤون الصحية المسؤولة عن التوعية ان يمتد توعية "صحة الأسنان ليس فقط للمدارس وانما للاهالي أيضا ", قد تكون ذلك بتكثيف حملات التوعية عند مستشفيات الحمل والولادة وتوزيع المنشورات الصحية الثقافية..

الوراثة

[ هل الوراثة تشكل دورا أساسيا في حدوث تسوس الأسنان؟

ـ هناك كثير من الأعذار التي يتخذها بعض الأهالي كحجة واهية في سبب تسوس أطفالهم ومن بينها الاعتقاد ان الوراثة تشكل دورا أساسيا في حدوث تسوس أسنان الأطفال, حتى ولو كانت هناك دراسات تهدف لاثبات أو نفي الصلة بين الوراثة وتسوس الأسنان يجب ألا يأخذ هذا مساحة كبيرة في تفكير الإنسان الواعي لأن التمسك بأسباب جانبية كهذه يخفي وراءه السبب الأساسي وهو ان التسوس يكون نتيجة الإهمال وقلة الوعي يجب الاشارة ان هناك بعض الأمراض الخلقية قد تصيب الأسنان بالهشاشة ولكنها معروفة لدى أطباء الأسنان. ولا ينبغي الخلط بينها وبين تسوس الأسنان نتيجة الاهمال.العادات السلوكية

[ ما هي الطرق النافعة التي توجهينها للآباء والأمهات للحفاظ على أسنان اطفالهم؟

ـ كلمة اوجهها للآباء والأمهات وهي ان التجارب والأبحاث اثبتت ان العادات السلوكية ليست متوارثة بل مكتسبة أي تـعلم, كذلك عادة تفريش الأسنان هي عادة مكتسبة متعلمة من المسؤولين عن تربية الطفل اولا. والتعليم المبكر من هذه الناحية يحتاج إلى مجهود متواصل من قبل الآباء والأمهات من طرف والأبناء من طرف آخر.

ويجب ان يبدأ المربون بالاطلاع على أساسيات المحافظة على الأسنان وهي سهلة وبسيطة جدا كسهولة 1, 2, 3 ومن ثم تعليمها للاطفال وأيضا الإصرار على التمسك بها.

كما يجب ان لا يعتمد الآباء والأمهات على تعليم المدارس فقط أو مجهودات أفراد صحة الفم والأسنان لأن كما قلت سابقا ان التسويس قد يبدأ في مرحلة مبكرة ما قبل المرحلة المدرسية, والا يعتمدوا أيضا على وجود طبيب الأسنان بالحي في المحافظة على أسنان الطفل. ورغم ان زيارة طبيب الأسنان في وقت مبكر من حياة الطفل ضرورية, إلا ان زيارة الطبيب وحدها لا تكفي ولا تستثمر الغاية المرجوة 100%, يجب ان تكون هناك الرغبة الأكيدة من الأهالي والأطفال ومن ثم التعاون المشترك بينهم وبين طبيب الأسنان هو ما سيعطي الأطفال ابتسامتهم المشرقة


------------------
.........................

----------


## بيسان

حفاض الطفل يسبب العقم 
أفادت دراسة ألمانية أن حفاضات الأطفال المبطنة بالبلاستيك يمكن أن تكون وراء ارتفاع إصابة الذكور بالعقم و سرطانات الخصيتين. وقال الأطباء: "يبدو من الممكن أن الارتفاع المستمر لحرارة الخصيتين بمعدل درجة واحدة مئوية يمكن أن يؤثر على نضج خصيتي الطفل". 
و أكد أطباء من قسم طب الأطفال في جامعة كييل شمال ألمانيا أن هذه الحفاضات تسبب حماوة حول الخصيتين يمكن أن تعيق نموهما في مرحلة مهمة من نمو الطفل. 
و راقب الأطباء 48 صبيا أصغرهم حديث الولادة و أكبرهم في سن أربع سنوات و7 أشهر و لاحظوا أن درجة الحرارة لدى الأطفال تزداد حتى درجة واحدة في منطقة الخصيتين عن معدل حرارة الجسم لدى استخدام الحفاضات المبطنة بالنايلون. و كانت الحرارة أكثر ارتفاعا لدى الأطفال الأصغر سنا. 
و قال الباحثون أن "زيادة حرارة الخصيتين لفترة طويلة" في الطفولة المبكرة يمكن أن تشكل عاملا مهما في تدني تعداد الحيامن (الحيوانات المنوية) في السائل المنوي وهي ظاهرة في ارتفاع ملحوظ في الدول المتطورة على مدى السنوات الخمس والعشرين الماضية"و كذلك سرطانات الخصيتين. 
و قال الأطباء "يبدو من الممكن أن الارتفاع المستمر لحرارة الخصيتين بمعدل درجة واحدة مئوية يمكن أن يؤثر على نضج خصيتي الطفل". 
و بينت دراسات سابقة أن الحرارة مهمة جدا في النمو الطبيعي للخصيتين و في الحصول على نسبة عالية من الحيامن. 

نشرت الدراسة في عدد تشرين الأول- أكتوبر من مجلة "اركايفز اوف ديزيزس ان تشايلد هود" (حوليات الأمراض في الصغر). 


إليك بعض النصائح:-

أعملي جدولة تعرفي فيه متى يمكن ان يكون الطفل بدون حفاظ،
1- فمثلاً في الصباح بعد تغير أول حفاظ يستطيع الطفل أن يستغني عنها لمدة ساعة تقريباًويلبس خلا ل هذه المده ملابس داخلية ثقيلة مخصصه لهذا الغرض حتى تعزل قدر المستطاع من تسرب البول.

2- بعد تناول وجبة الغداء يتم تغير الحفاظ له ثم يرتاح منها فترة ساعة ولبس الملابس الداخلية.

3- وأيضاً بعد تغير حفاظة العشاء وهكذا نستطيع أن نريح الطفل منها على فترات متباعده يستطيع الطفل فيها أن يبرد قليلاً .

ملاحظه:- 
عادةً يأخذ الطفل بعد الوجبه تقريباً ساعة ويقوم عملية الإخراج. أما الطفل الصغير جداً في مراحل الشهور الأول ممكن يكون في مكانه ويفرش تحته مفرش بلاستك وفوقه مفرش قطن ويترك عليه بدون حفاظه لمدةساعة أو ساعتين وهذا لأنه لا يتحرك من مكانه فلن يتسخ سوى مكان المفرش المفروش تحته.

----------


## بيسان

السكر و الأطفال
نولد و لدينا المقدرة على تذوق الطعم الحلو, فحليب الأم طعمه حلو ,وكذلك ماء الجلوكوز الذي يعطى للمواليد في حضانة المستشفى أيضا طعمه حلو ..وهذه التجارب الحلوة منذ الصغر تصير جزءاً مكملاً لحياتنا في الطفولة, و من منا لا يتذكر الحلوى التي تقدمها له الجدة كلما ذهب إليها أو الحلوى التي نجمعها في العيد …………………………………………
يقول الدكتور كلينمان أخصائي تغذية الأطفال بمستشفى ماساشوستس: أن السكر لم يعد شيئاً مزعجا إذا كان الطفل يأخذ كمية كافية من البروتينات و الخضراوات و الفاكهة ………….ومع ذلك فهناك بعض الأمور التي يجب أن يضعها الوالدان نصب أعينهما بخصوص السكر و غذاء أطفالهم ….
 لعق الحلوى و نخر الأسنان 
يجب تجنب " حلوى المصاص " لفترات طويلة , حيث يتسبب السكر في نخر الأسنان و لكن لا يعني هذا حرمان الأطفال منها بالكلية , و المهم في الأمر هو المدة التي تتعرض فيها الأسنان للسكر و ليس كمية السكر التي يأخذها في مرة واحدة ,بمعنى أن طفلك لو قام بلعق الحلوى لمدة ثلاث ساعات فهذا أكثر ضرراً مما لو قام بلعقها في دقائق , وذلك لأنه كلما أخذ طفلك سكراً كلما جعل البكتريا الموجودة في الأسنان تفرز أحماضا قوية تتسبب في تحطيم مينا الأسنان و هي الطبقة الحامية للسن , و تظل هذه الأحماض في فم الطفل لمدة عشرين دقيقة بعد أكل الحلوى ………………و إذا تحطمت المينا تعرضت الأسنان للنخر. و لكن ليس الحلوى وحدها سبب تحطم المينا , بل إن المواد النشوية مثل الخبز و الأرز لها الدور نفسه , كما أن رشف عصير البرتقال الطازج لفترة طويلة يعرض الأسنان للنتيجة نفسها و يكون أكثر ضرراً من أكل كمية من الحلوى في جلسة واحدة . لذلك فمهما كان نوع الحلوى التي يأكلها طفلك فإن الحقيقة العلمية تقول : إن أكل الحلوى على الفور أفضل حتى لا تبقى في فم الطفل وقتا طويلا .
 العلماء ما زالوا في خلاف على أن لبعض أنواع السكر ضرر أكثر من غيرة و حتى تكون في جانب الأمان شجع طفلك على تفريش أسنانه بعد كل وجبة خفيفة من الحلوى أو السكريات , أو حتى مضمضة فمه بالماء إذا لم تتوفر فرشاة الأسنان في ذلك الوقت .
 لم يستطيع العلماء حتى الآن أن يبرهنوا أن السكر يسبب النشاط المفرط للأطفال …..و إذا كان الأباء قد لا حظوا سلوك الأطفال عن كثب فسيرون أن السبب في زيادة الطاقة لدى الأطفال ليس السكر لكن أجواء تناول الحلوى قد تكون السبب أي أن الإثارة الناتجة عن مناسبة أو عيد من الأعياد هي التي تهيج الطفل و ليس الحلوى المتناولة في تلك المناسبة.
 يعتقد الكثيرون أن السكر الموجود في الفاكهة أفضل من السكر الموجود في الحلوى , لكن الحقيقة هي أن كليهما له القيمة الغذائية نفسها كما يقول الخبراء , فالجسم يقوم بتمثيل فركتوز البرتقال بالطريقة نفسها التي يمثل بها السكر الموجود في علبة المشروبات الغازية , الفرق هو أته يوجد في بعض الأغذية عناصر مفيدة للجسم مع السكر , فالبرتقال يوجد به مع السكر فيتامين (c) و ألياف بينما لا توجد قيمة غذائية في علبة المشروبات الغازية

----------


## بيسان

استخدامك للمضادات الحيوية عشوائيا خطر على طفلك 


مع تغير الفصول وانتقالنا من فصل الى آخر غالباً مانسمع الكثير من الشكوى عن اصابة هذا الطفل او ذاك بأعراض يجدها كثير من الآباء والأمهات مزعجة مثل احتقان الحلق او ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة او تعرض الأطفال لرشح او طفح جلدي او ظهور افرازات بالعين الى آخر تلك الأعراض التي قد تؤثر على الأنشطة اليومية للاطفال وحالاتهم المزاجية.

وفي محاولة لوقف هذه الأعراض نجد البعض يندفع لأقرب صيدلية وبصورة جزافية طالباً مضادات حيوية وقد تكون من أقوى الأنواع مما قد ينعكس سلباً على أطفالهم سواء على المدى القصير او المدى الطويل.

ومع شيوع هذه الحالات حملت الجزيرة الطبية تساؤلات عديدة الى د, سعد السعيد استشاري اول اطفال بمستشفى الملك فهد للحرس الوطني,,, وكان هذا الحوار.

* هل ثمة فيروسات بعينها لكل فصل ؟ وهل هناك تطعيمات لكل هذه الفيروسات؟

- لكل فصل من فصول السنة فيروسات معروفة، فالصيف له فيروساته وكذلك الشتاء والخريف والربيع, وبإمكاننا غالباً معرفة نوع الفيروس الذي اصاب الطفل من خلال الفصل الذي نعيش فيه وكذلك من خلال اعراض المرض, لكن ينبغي القول ان تحديد فيروسات لكل فصل بدقة ليس بالشيء الهين فهي متداخلة وذات اعراض متشابهة.

اما بالنسبة للتطعيمات فثمة فيروسات لها تطعيمات وغالباً ماتكون اجباريةمثل الحصبة والنكاف والحصبة والألمانية والوقاية منها غالباً مؤكدة، لذا فالتطعيمات لمثل هذه الأمراض ضرورية جداً ولا ضرر منها, وهناك فيروسات اخرى ليس لها تطعيمات، ومن ثم فالوقاية منها ليست بالشيء الهين ولكن يمكن معالجة الأعراض المصاحبة لها.

* ماذا يجب ان يسترعي انتباه الاهل بالنسبة لأطفالهم عند حدوث الاعراض السالف ذكرها؟

- هناك أمور هامة ينبغي الالتفات اليها: اذا كان الطفل يأكل ويلعب وينام بصورة جيدة فلا داعي للانزعاج عند اصابته ببعض الكحة او الرشح فهذا يدل على ان جهازه التنفسي يعمل بشكل فعال لكن ممكن ان يكون منزعجاً بعض الشيء، ويمكن تخفيف ذلك بمخفضات الحرارة وبعض الأدوية الخفيفة.

* كثيراً مانسمع ان الطفل يعاني من احتقان الحلق,,, كيف نعرف ان هذا الاحتقان سببه فيروسي ام بكتيري؟

- بداية لابد ان نعلم ان الفيروس اما ان يكون له تطعيم او لايكون له، اما البكتيريا فغالباً ليس لها تطعيم ولكن لها علاج, هذا التفريق مهم حتى لانخطئ فنعطي عند الإصابة بالفيروس مضاداً حيوياً وهو لايستجيب له، فالفيروس اكثر انتشاراً في الشتاء ويصيب اكثر من فرد في الأسرة وأكثر من جهاز في الجسم مسبباً احتقانا في العين وإفرازات، واحتقانا في الأنف مصحوباً برشح، واحتقانا في الحنجرة مصحوباً بسعال، وأحياناً الأمعاء محدثاً نزلة معوية, كما ان الفيروس لايستجيب للمضاد الحيوي بينما البكتيريا تستجيب له خلال 24 ساعة تقريباً كذلك تظهر اعراض الفيروس تدريجياً بينما تحدث اعراض البكتريا بصورة فجائية.

ولكن يستطيع الطبيب وحده التفريق بين احتقان الحلق البكتيري من الفيروس وبالتالي وصف العلاج المناسب تبعاً للتشخيص وان كان بإمكان الأهل توقع مايعاني منه الطفل.

* من الملاحظ ان بعض الناس يلجأ للصيدلية للحصول على مضاد حيوي بمجرد اصابة اطفالهم ببعض الكحة او الرشح,, فما وجه الخطورة في هذا التصرف؟

- في العادة تستغرق الإصابة بالفيروس من ثلاثة الى خمسة ايام على وجه التقريب ثم تختفي من تلقاء ذاتها، ولكن اذا ظلت حرارة الطفل مرتفة او زادت عن معدلها بعد ذلك او زادت سرعة التنفس لديه بما ينبئ بحدوث التهاب رئوي او اذا تحول الرشح الى مخاط اصفر او اخضر مستمر او بدأ الطفل بشد اذنه او تغيرت طبيعته، فاحتمالات اصابة الطفل ببكتيريا تكون عندئذ عالية ومن ثم تحتاج الى مضاد حيوي والذي بالتالي يعتمد علىمكان العدوى وهذا مايقرره الطبيب وحده, ومن الخطورة بمكان اعطاء الطفل مضادا حيويا دون الرجوع للطبيب لأن ذلك يعرض المريض لاعراض جانبية.

كما ان استخدام المضاد الحيوي بدون التشخيص السليم قد يغطي وجود مرض اخطر لدى الطفل كالحمى الشوكية اذ ان المضاد الحيوي يغير من الصورة المرضية لهذا المرض الخطير, والجدير بالذكر ان كثرة استخدام المضادات الحيوية للطفل عشوائياً تعود جسمه عليها ومع مرور الوقت تصبح غير فعالة اذ ان البكتيريا تكون مقاومة ضد هذه المضادات.

* هل تختلف الفيروسات المسببة لأمراض الأطفال في المملكة عنها في بقية انحاء العالم؟

- توجد الفيروسات في كل انحاء العالم وبنفس المسميات، ولكن ظهورها يختلف باختلاف الوقت او طول الفصل، فهناك مثلاً بلدان ذات شتاء اطول من غيرها، اي ان الفيروسات التي تصيب الأطفال هنا تماثل مايحدث في غيرها من الأقطار.

* هل للعادات الغذائية والمثلجات بصورة خاصة دخل في زيادة الإصابة بالأمراض الشتوية او أمراض الربيع؟

- من المفروض ان يكون طعام الإنسان بصفة عامة متوازناً وخاصة بالنسبة للطفل في سن النمو، فعند ولادته يكون وزن الطفل 3,5 كيلوغرام وعندما يكمل العام يصل وزنه الى عشرة كيلوغرامات, زيادة الوزن هذه تحتاج الى حديد اكثر,, معادن أكثر,, بروتين اكثر,,, طاقة أكثر, لذا نجد الطفل عادة يأكل اكثر من ست مرات في اليوم في هذه السن، ومن ثم يكون في حاجة لطعام متوازن وليس مجرد الأطعمة التي تملأ المعدة دون فائدة, اما بالنسبة للمثلجات فانها تسبب كحة غالباً للاطفال المصابين بحساسية الصدر.

* ايهما اكثر إصابة للأطفال: الفيروسات أم البكتيريا؟

أكثر مايصيب الأطفال من أمراض يكون فيروسي المنشأ والسبب ان المناعة لديهم لم تتكون بعد، وكلما كبر الطفل قلت فرص اصابته بالفيروسات باكتساب المناعة ضدها, ونادراً مايصاب الطفل الوليد بفيروس منذ الولادة ولمدة 4 أ و 5 أشهر لأن لديه مناعة مكتسبة من الأم، لكن مع الوقت تنحدر تلك المناعة المكتسبة ويبدأ الطفل في تكوين مناعته الخاصة به اما من التعرض للفيروسات او من خلال التطعيم وهذا أفضل, وكلما كبر الطفل قلت مشكلاته الفيروسية، وحرصه على نفسه يكون أكثر، كما ان تعبيره عما يلم به يصبح أفضل.

المصدر جريدة الجزيرة 3/5/1999

----------


## بيسان

الفول السوداني وحساسية الأطفال 

حذر الأطباء الأمهات من إطعام اطفالهم الفول السوداني بأشكاله المختلفة لإنه يسبب الحساسية والربو والأمراض الجلدية وطالبوا بعدم تناول الأطعمة التي يدخل في صناعتها.
ومن جانب آخر نشر في المجلة الطبية مقالاً للدكتورة باميلا ايوان تقول فيه:
ان تناول الاطفال للفول السوادني او البندق يمكن أن يعرضهم طوال حياتهم للإصابة بالحساسية.
وان ذلك يمكن ان يتطور لأنواع من الربو والحمى والامراض الجلدية.
وأضافت ان الخطورة تكمن في إدخال الفول السوداني إلى كثير من انواع الحلويات والأيس كريم.
وذكرت أن الفول السوداني هو السبب الرئيسي للحساسية بنسبة 47% ثم البندق بنسبة 18% ثم اللوز بنسبة 14%.


نقلاً عن لكِ...

----------


## بيسان

الاطفال وسلوك العض 
يشعر بعض الاهل بان ابناءهم لهم ميول عنيفه نوعا ما مثل الضرب او الصراخ او العض او التبذو بكلام غير لائق وهذا النوع من السلوك يثير فى قلب الابوين القلق والتوتر والخوف على نتائج هذه الرغبه العنيفه عند ابنهم او ابنتهم من اهم الاسباب التى تجعل الطفل يسلك هذه المسالك من التعبير عن انفعاله هى القلق الذى يصاحب مراحل نموه وخصوصا بداية انفتاحه على العالم الخارجى وهذه مرحله حرجه بالنسبه له.
سنطرق فى هذا الموضوع الى حالة من اهم الحالات التى يمر بها الطفل من الجنسين وهى حالة العض.
هذه بعض النصائح التى يمكن ان تفيد فى تفادى هذا النوع من السلوكيات او فى علاجها:
الحرص على عدم عض طفل امام طفلكم وعد تشجيعه على العض فى المقابل .
تعليم الطفل ان العض غير مقبول وارشاده الى طرق اخرى غير العض للتعبير عما يريده والحصول عليه.
تشجيع الطفل (ولكن ليس بالعنف)على ان يراضي ضحيته بوسائل سلميه مثل الكلام اللطيف والقبل وماالى ذلك0
عنداستمرارالطفل في اصراره على سلوك العض فافضل طريقه هي ان تعطوا الطفل شيئ لكي يفرغ فيه حالته المتوتره دون ان يؤذي احد باعطائه تفاحه او قطعة قماش او عضاضه0
تشجيع الطفل ومكافئته عندما يشعر الابوان بانه تحكم في غضبه وطريقة تعبيره عن ا نفعالاته دون اللجو ءالى العض 0

----------


## بيسان

طعام صحي ومفيد للاطفال 
1-التقليل من الاكل غير المفيد وتشجيع الاطفال على تناول الاكل الصحي بالمكافات المعنويه 
2- تجنب تناول المشروبات الغازيه والمعلبه وبدلا من ذلك شراء عصائر الفواكه غير المحلاه او الطازجه
3- استبدال المقرمشات (البطاط -الذر المنفوخه ) بالبسكويت المملح 
4- تقطيع الخضار الطازج الملون كالجزر والفلفل بشكل يجذب الطفل 
5- عمل البيتزا بالخضروات مع الجبنه 
6- تجنبي شراء الحبوب المغلفه بالسكرواختري الخاليه من السكر بدلا منها ويمكنك استخدام السكر البني 
7-يمكنك عمل الزبادي مع اضافة الفواكه الطازجه اوقليل من العسل (الزبادي بالفواكه الجاهزه يحتوي على كثير من السكر)
8- املاي الثلاجه بالوجبات والاطعمه كالفواكه وغيرها وخبئي الاطعمه التي لا تريدي للاطفال ان يتناولوها اولا تشتريها بالمره 
9- تقليل الاطعمه الجاهزه تدريجيا حتى لا يشعر الطفل بالحرمان 
10- المكرونه صنف صحي وسريع يمكن تجربته مع جبنه وطماطم او تونه وخضروات . 

 وسلامتكم

----------


## بيسان

نسبة الرصاص في دم الطفل تهدد إمكاناته الذهنية 
أبناؤنا قرة أعيننا وأمل حياتنا ونور العيون، وفي صحتهم، سعادتنا وراحتنا على طول الحياة لذلك ينبغي أن نتحرى الدقة في في كل ما نقدمه إليهم من طعام، وفي كل ما يحيط بهم من أجواء، نسأل الله العفو والعافية لنا جميعا ولأبنائنا في الدنيا والآخرة.
تم نشر هذا الموضوع في جريدة الأهرام وأتمنى أن يحوز على اعجابكم وأن نحاول لإيجاد وسيلة لتنقية الهواء الذي يتنفسه أطفالنا.
" في دراسة أعدتها جامعة المنوفية لمعرفة الأضرار الناجمة من التشغيل المبكر للأطفال بورش إصلاح السيارات ومحطات البنزين نتيجة تعرضهم لمادة الرصاص وذلك من خلال اختيار ثلاثين طفلا تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين‏15,5‏ سنة من ثلاث مدن بمحافظة المنوفية ثم اختيار‏15‏ طفلا من نظائرهم الأصحاء كمجموعة ضابطة للمقارنة وتم عمل‏:‏
مسح شامل وفحص إكلينيكي للجميع والتحليلات المعملية من صورة دم وقياس مستوي الرصاص بالدم وقياس مستوي البورفرين الحر بكرات الدم الحمراء وقياس مستوي انزيم حمض الدلتا آمنيه في الدم كما اجريت لهم اختبارات الذكاء بطريقة وكسلر‏.‏

وقد أسفرت النتائج عن وجود ارتفاع ذي مغزي إحصائي في مستوي الرصاص بالدم كذا البورفرين الحر بكرات الدم الحمراء في المجموعة الاولي من الأطفال عنه في مجموعة الأصحاء وأن ارتفاع مستوي الرصاص بالدم يتناسب طرديا مع ازدياد مدة التعرض كما وجد نقص ذو مغزي احصائي لمستوي انزيم حمض الدلتا آمنيو لفيولينيك في الدم بين المتعرضين عنه في الاصحاء‏.‏
وقد وجد أنه لم يكن لازدياد مستوي الرصاص تأثير علي الطول والوزن في اطفال المجموعة الاولي عنه في الأصحاء ولكن وجد أن العلاقة عكسية بين معدلات الزيادة في مستوي الرصاص ونسب الزيادة في الطول‏,‏ كما توجد فروق احصائية بين عدد كرات الدم الحمراء ونسبة الهيموجلوبين ونسبة تشبع كرات الدم الحمراء بالهيموجلوبين بين الأطفال المعرضين عنه في الأصحاء‏.‏ وكانت العلاقة عكسية بين مستويات الرصاص بالدم ومعدل الذكاء بين الأطفال المساء استخدامهم‏.‏

وقد توصل الباحثون إلي أن مستوي الرصاص في الدم للأطفال الأصحاء ذو معدلات عالية تفوق المعدلات العالمية مما يثير مشكلة التلوث والتعامل معها بجدية وذلك للحفاظ علي صحة أطفالنا‏.‏ كما أوصي البحث بتشديد القوانين علي سن التشغيل لحماية الأطفال من التعرض للاضرار المهنية‏.‏"

----------


## بيسان

تعافت معدة طفلك...ماذا تقدمين له؟ 


أصيب طفلك بشئ ما في معدته كمغص أو نحوه، ثم شُفي ولله الحمد. فما هو الطعام الذي يمكنك تقديمه له دون الإضرار بمعدته التي تعافت لتوها؟

- الموز: يعمل الموز على استقرار أحماض المعدة، وهو يحتوي على البوتاسيوم الذي يساعد على تنظيم السوائل في الجسم وتوازنها.

الأرز: يقوم الأرز بتزويد الطفل بالبروتين الذي يعد مصدراً للطاقة.

التفاح: يعمل التفاح على شفاء التهاب المعدة، ويفضل أن يكون مطبوخاً.

الخبز المحمص: يعمل على استقرار المعدة، ويقوم بتزويد الطفل بالكاربوهيدرات التي تعمل على زيادة الطاقة.

وبعد 48 ساعة من شفاء الطفل يمكنك تقديم الخضار والبطاطا والبيض له، ويعد الجزر من أفضل الأطعمة له في هذا الوقت، ولا تقدمي له الأجبان والألبان ومشتقاتهما إلا فيما بعد.

----------


## بيسان

"طعام الأطفال المحضر منزليا" 
ترغب الكثير من العائلات بتحضير اطعمة اطفالهم منزليا
وذلك اما لتوفير المال او لتجنب المواد الحافظة 
الموجودة في بعض اطعمة الاطفال الجاهزة.

ويجب اخذ النقاط التالية بعين الاعتبار عند اعطاء
الأطفال طعاما محضر منزليا:

لا تضيفي المنكهات الى طعام الأطفال، طعام الأطفال 
يجب ان لا يضاف اليه سكر او ملح او زيوت او منكهات. ان الصوديوم (الموجود في ملح الطعام) موجود بشكل
طبيعي في الأطعمة ولا داعي لاستخدام الملح في تحضير اغذية الاطفال، كما يجب الابتعاد عن الاغذية المضاف اليها
الملح والتي ستدخل في تحضير اغذية الاطفال. 
هناك احتمالات تقول بأن تغذية الاطفال باغذية مالحة جدا قد يكون عاملا في المعاناة من مشاكل ارتفاع ضغط الدم في الكبر.

لا تستخدمي بعض الاطعمة مثل البيتزا وفطائر اللحمة في تغذية الاطفال لانها غنية بالدهن والسكر والملح.

لا تستخدمي الاغذية المقلية 

لا تستخدمي المخللات

لا تستخدمي بعض الأطعمة المصنعة مثل اللانشون والمرتديلا

لا تستخدمي العسل في تغذية الأطفال اللذين تقل اعمارهم عن عام، وذلك لوجود احياء دقيقة في العسل تستطيع ان تسبب الامراض للاطفال اللذين تقل اعمارهم عن عام واحد.

اختيارات الطعام المتاحة:

الحبوب 

اطبخي الحبوب وفقا للتعليمات المذكورة على العبوة. خففي الوجبة بواسطة الحليب. الحبوب المخصصة للاطفال تكون جاهزة للأكل بينما تحتاج الحبوب الخشنة الى الخفق او الهرس في الخلاط للتخلص من الخشونة.

الفواكه

اختاري الفواكه الطازجة او المجمدة او المعلبة. اذا اخترت الفواكه المعلبة او المجمدة فاختاري الفواكه غير المحلاة.

الموز الناضج: للموز الناضج قشور بنية منقطة، وهو سهل جدا للهرس كطعام للأطفال.

الفواكه المطبوخة: مثل المشمش والأجاص والدراق 
والخوخ فهي فواكه سهلة الطبخ. الخوخ يعتبر جيد بشكل خاص للأطفال المصابين بالامساك. لا تطعمي الطفل 
اي نوع من الفواكه التي تحتوي على انوية صغيرة. اغسلي الفواكه الطازجة وتأكدي من ازالة الأنوية والقشور حتى لا تؤدي الى خنق الطفل. اطبخي الفواكه بكمية قليلة من الماء حتى تصبح طرية واهرسيها وصفي الخليط حتى تتخلصي من جميع الكتل 
ويصبح الخليط متجانسا.

الفواكه المعلبة:
مثل المشمش والتفاح والاجاص والدراق والخوخ والبرقوق يمكن تحضيرها كطعام للأطفال. 
اشتري الفواكه المعلبة بالماء، 
واذا استخدمت الفواكه المعلبة والمحلاة تخلصي من العصير
المحلى حتى لا تكون الفواكه محلاة أكثر من اللازم بالنسبة للطفل.

العصير الطازج او المعلب افضل من مشروبات الفواكه المعلبة او مشروبات بودرة الفواكه. مشروبات بودرة الفواكه تكون عادة ذات نكهة صناعية ومادة محلية. اما مشروبات الفواكه فهي تحتوي على 10 % فقط من العصير الطبيعي. اخفقي البرتقال او الجريب فروت للتخلص من الالياف واللزوجة ولا تقومي بالتحلية. 

لحام الرصاص المستخدم على اوعية العصير غير المصممة خصيصا لطعام الأطفال قد تحتوي على كمية رصاص أعلى من الحد الآمن للأطفال، لذلك اشتري عبوات العصير الزجاجية أو العبوات المصممة خصيصا للأطفال.

الخضار

الخضار مثل الجزر، القرع، السبانخ، الفاصوليا، البازلاء، الهيليون، البندورة، البطاطا الحلوة او البيضاء والشمندر يمكن استخدامها طازجة او مجمدة او معلبة. القرنبيط والملفوف و اللفت يجب طهيها في وعاء مفتوح للتخلص من الطعم القوي. الخضار المعلبة مثل البازلاء تحتوي على كمية معقولة من الملح. بالنسبة للخضار الطازجة اغليها مع قليل من الماء حتى تصبح طرية.

صفار البيض

في العادة لا يتم اعطاء بياض البيض للأطفال دون السنة الأولى لانه قد يسبب مشاكل للأطفال لكن صفار البيض والذي هو مصدر جيد للحديد وعناصر غذائية اخرى يمكن تناوله.

البيض المسلوق: ضعي البيض الطازج في ماء يغلي وأطفئي مصدر الحرارة واتركي البيض داخل الماء الساخن لمدة 20 دقيقة، ثم خذي الصفار واهرسيه بالشوكة.

كستر البيض: أخلطي صفار بيضة واحدة مع 1/4 كوب حليب وملئ ملعقة شاي سكر في وعاء ثم حركي فوق نار متوسطة حتى يصبح الخليط كثيفا.

اللحم والسمك

اطبخيها دون اضافة الملح او الدهن. ازيلي العظام والغضاريف. الخلاط هو افضل طريق لفرم اللحمة وجعلها متجناسه 
لتناسب الاطفال حتى عمر 9 اشهر. 

المعدات اللازمة لخلط اطعمة الأطفال

الشوكة او الهراسة: ازيلي غلاف الثمار والبذور واخلطي الطعام بواسطة شوكة. الموز الناضج او الطعام المطبوخ بدون اغلفة أو بذور، البندورة المطبوخة والجزر يمكن خفقها بسهولة لأطعام الأطفال.

المصفاة: المصفاة او الشبكة يمكن ان تستخدم للتصفية. ادفعي الطعام المطبوخ خلال الفتحات، اعيدي العملية اذا كان لا يزال هناك زوائد غير مستحبة.

طاحونة الطعام: قطعي الطعام الى قطع صغيرة قبل الطهي. ضعي الطعام المطبوخ في طاحونة الطعام. الجلد والبذور ستبقى في الطاحونة.

الخلاط: تأكدي من أن أغلفة الثمار والبذور مزالة قبل وضع الطعام في الخلاط. اضيفي القليل من سائل الطبخ غير المبهر او عصير الفواكه واخلطي حتى يصبح الطعام لينا.

سلامة وحفظ الطعام

تأكدي ان الخلاط او المطحنة او اي آداة اخرى مستخدمة نظيفة ومغسولة جيدا، الفرشاة السلكية هي وسيلة جيدة لحك وتنظيف بقايا الطعام حول شفرات الخلاط. ان اجزاء الطعام
القديمة يمكن ان تحمل البكتيريا الضارة والتي تلوث طعام الأطفال وتسبب الأمراض.

عندما يكون الطعام مطحونا فان البكتيريا تزداد بسبب ازدياد السطح المعرض، لذا احفظي الطعام في الثلاجة او الفريزر

اللحوم والبيض المخفوق من اجل الأطفال يجب أن يحتفظ بها في الثلاجة لمدة يوم واحد فقط لأنها تفسد بسهولة. لا تجعلي هذه الأطعمة تبقى في درجة حرارة الغرفة لأي فترة من الزمن.

الفاكهة والخضروات المخفوقة يمكن ان تخزن في الثلاجة لمدة تتراوح من يومين الى ثلاثة ايام. 

يمكن وضع اغذية الاطفال في اواني مناسبة في الفريزر، وتخزن بهذه الطريقة لمدة ثلاث اشهر. يمكن استخدام القطرميزات الصغيرة لهذا الغرض، ولكن تأكدي من ترك نصف انش على الأقل من المساحة للهواء لان الطعام يتمدد حينما يتجمد.

استخدمي الكمية المطلوب فقط وسخنيها ولا تعيدي تجميدها مرة اخرى، وذلك لأن وجود اللعاب من فم الطفل على الملعقة سيؤثر على الطعام الموجود في الطبق وقد تؤثر الأنزيمات الطبيعية الموجودة في اللعاب على الطعام مما يؤدي الى تغيير طعمه وتركيبه. لذا تخلصي من أي طعام تبقى بعد الطفل. 

لا تعطي الطفل غذاء يحتوي على الفستق، الزبيب و البوشار لأنه يمكن لهذه الأطعمة أن تؤدي الى أختناق الطفل من سن سنة واحدة الى سنتين. 

أطعمة التسنين

يبدء الطفل بمضغ شيء ما للمساعدة في التسنين، ويبدو ان قطع الويفر الصلبة التي لا تتجزء هي الأفضل من أجل التسنين، الخبز المحمص او قطع البكويت الصلبة جيدة ايضا للتسنين. ينبغي عدم استخدام الحلويات مثل السكاكر للتسنين، فهي تضيف سعرات اضافية ويمكن ان تسبب تسوس الأسنان. يجب ان لا تستخدم السكاكر والحلوى كوسيلة لاسكات الطفل حينما يكون غير هادئ "مزعج". 

البدء بطعام جديد

ان اضافة الغذاء الصلب في الأشهر الثلاث الأولى يدعى الأطعام بالقوة، حيث ان الطفل يمكن له وبشكل اساسي أن يمتص ويبلع، ويمكن للأطعمة الصلبة في مثل هذا الوقت ان ينتج عنها الأصابة بالحساسية.

الأطعمة شبه الصلبة عادة يوصى بها للرضيع البالغ من العمر حوالي ستة اشهر، يمكن في هذه الفترة استخدام الطعام المحضر تجاريا او المحضر منزليا. ينبغي على الطعام المصنع بيتيا ان يكون لينا وفي الشهر التاسع يمكن تقديم أغذية ذات ألياف.

تقديم الطعام الجديد

أبداي بتقديم الطعام الجديد للطفل بشكل تدريجي، أبداي بنوع واحد من الغذاء وهذا سيسهل عليك التعرف على نوعية الغذاء المسبب للحساسية في حالة حدوثها عند الطفل.

اعملي على خلط الطعام الجديد مع الحليب حتى يصبح الطعام الجديد اسهل للتناول، ويمكن اضافة بعض سوائل الطبخ غير المبهر أو عصير الفواكه او اللبن الخالي من التوابل.

ابداي بحوالي ملعقة شاي صغيرة من الطعام الجديد وقدميه مع شيء يحبه الطفل عادة.

تجنبي اعطاء الطفل العصير او بعض الخلطات في "الرضاعة" كبديل عن المصاصه لينام، فبعد ان ينام الطفل تبقى "الرضاعة" في فمه مما يعني تجمع الطعام في فمه لمدة طويلة مع وجود السكر الموجود طبيعيا في الحليب والعصير، مما يؤدي الى تسوس الأسنان القادمة.

خلال الشهر الخامس او السادس تكون حركة اللسان والابتلاع متناسقة، وبالتالي يكون الطفل جاهزا لتناول الطعام بالملعقة. كما انه بامكان الطفل في هذه المرحلة ان يشرب مباشرة من الكوب.

تبدء الأسنان بالظهور بين الشهر السابع والتاسع، وفي هذه المرحلة يمكن اعطاء الطفل الأطعمة اللينة و القابلة للمضغ.

ما بين الشهر العاشر والثاني عشر يمكن للطفل ان يمضغ العديد من الأطعمة، كما سيكون بامكانه استخدام اصابعه لتناول الطعام كما سيدء بتعلم استخدام ادوات الأكل.

----------


## بيسان

مائدة سحور وإفطار الأطفال 
في حالة إصرارهم على الصيام
النشويات والسكريات أهم عناصر مائدة سحور وإفطار الأطفال


القاهرة: جمال إسماعيل
تنصح د. هدى سعود أستاذ ورئيس قسم طب الأطفال في جامعة الأزهر بعدم حرمان أطفالهم الذين لم يتعدوا مرحلة الطفولة من الصيام خاصة عندما يكون هؤلاء الأطفال يمتلكون تصميماً على الصيام من جانبهم.
وأضافت د. هدى أن إصرار الأمهات على عدم صيامهم يجعل الأطفال يقاومون رغبة الأم ويصومون بدون سحور, ولذلك يجب ترك الطفل على حريته لأنه إذا شعر بالجوع أو التعب سيظطر للإفطار مباشرة, كما أن حرمان الأطفال من الصيام يشعرهم بصغر سنهم ويحرمهم الشعور بانتقالهم لمرحلة الالتزام بشعيرة من شعائر الدين يقدرها الله سبحانه وتعالى, ويلتزم بها الآباء والأمهات.
وأضافت أن هناك كثير من الأمهات تحرم الطفل من الصيام بحجة أن الطفل ضعيف ومازال في مرحلة بناء جسمه.. لكن هذا لا يمنع حتى ولوكان وزنهم قليل.. لأن اهتمام الأم بنوعية غذاء الطفل بين الإفطار والسحور يعوضهم عن ذلك. وأكدت د. هدى سعود على إفطار الطفل الذي يعاني من الأنيميا "فقر الدم, نقص الهيموجلوبين", وفي حالة إصرار الطفل يمكنه الصيام مع توفير عنصر الحديد في الغذاء.
وأشارت إلى أن كل أم تعلم أن طفلها يبذل مجهوداً سواء كان صائماً أو غير صائم لأن اللعب أساس في حياته, لذلك يجب أن توفر له في السحور مصدراً للطاقة من السكريات المركبة الموجودة في النشويات, وهذه السكريات تتكسر ببطء وتمد جسم الطفل بالطاقة لفترة طويلة.
وتنصح بتقديم طبق من الأرز باللبن أو القمح باللبن أو المهلبيه أو البطاطس في سحور الطفل حتى يستمر إمداد الطفل بالطاقة أكبر وقت في يوم الصيام.
كما أن مائدة إفطار الصغير يجب أن تحتوي على البروتينات اللازمة لنمو الجسم خلال فترات ما قبل البلوغ أو فترة البلوغ وما بعدها, ولذلك يجب تقديم اللحوم الحمراء لما تحتويه من الحديد.. بجانب الأنواع المختلفة من البروتينات الحيوانية والطيور, والنشويات للطاقة, والدهون لتخزينها وتوليد الطاقة, ويجب أن يتناول الطفل يومياً فيتامين سي وبي وحمض الفوليك في صورة طبق السلطة الخضراء والبرتقال وعصير الليمون والجوافة.


المصدر / جريدة الوطن

----------


## بيسان

احمي طفلك من أكلات التليفزيون 
نجحت اعلانات التليفزيون الباهرة الخادعة في جذب انتباه الاطفال‏,‏ وتشويقهم الي انواع من الشيكولاته واللبان والشيبسي والمثلجات بأنواعها‏.‏

وللأسف الشديد ان هذه المأكولات وجدت اقبالا شددا من قبل اغلب الاطفال فيشترون منها‏,‏ ويتناولونها قبل ومع او بعد لطعام الاساسي‏,‏ دون اي رقابة من الوالدين‏.‏

يقول د‏.ان هذه الانواع العديدة من الشيكولاتة والبنبوني إذا ما تم تناولها قبل الوجبات مما يجعل الطفل يرفض الطعام بالاضافة لهذا فإنها تؤدي الي تسوس اسنان الاطفال‏,‏ وبالتالي تجعل الطفل يحجم عن تناول الطعام ولا تنس ان هناك بعض هذه المأكولات‏,‏ تحتوي علي مواد حافظة‏,‏ والوان صناعية‏,‏ ومكسبات نكهة قد يكون لها آثار غير صحية علي الاطفال علي المدي البعيد‏.

----------


## بيسان

إطعام الطفل مسألة لها قواعدها! 
الرياض -ندى الرشيد (قسم التغذية الإكلينيكية بمستشفى الملك فهد للحرس الوطني)
تعليم الطفل التغذية بشكل صحيح له أهمية تربوية كبيرة فعن طريق التغذية يمكن للأم أن تكوّن رد فعل إيجابي لدى الطفل نحو الغذاء، وأن تربيه على العديد من القواعد الصحية والتهذيبية وأن تقيم في ذاته أسس السلوك النموذجي.فعندما تنشأ لدى الطفل عادة تناول الغذاء في أوقات محددة فإنه يأكل عندئذ برغبة ويهضم الغذاء بسهولة، أما إثارة شهيته للطعام فتتم بواسطة المنظر الخارجي للطعام نفسه، وبالطعم والرائحة الزكية وكذلك تقديم أطباق المأكولات بطريقة مناسبة. كما يساعد الهدوء والمزاج الطيب على خلق القابلية الجيدة، على عكس الجفاء والقسوة والتدليل فهي أمور تثير أعصاب الطفل ومن حوله في الوقت نفسه.تشكو بعض الأمهات من أن أطفالهن يرفضون الطعام دون علمهن أن السبب غالباً ما يكون ناجماً عن الأم نفسها.
فالأمهات الحريصات أكثر من اللازم يعمدن أحياناً إلى إطعام الطفل أكثر من احتياجه والإكثار من الطعام مضر تماما كالإقلال منه، حيث يؤدي إلى الإثقال على المعدة وإلى انعدام الشهية فضلاً عن التعرض لمختلف العلل الهضمية.
ولكي ينمو طفلك فإنه يحتاج إلى غذاء غير الحليب فعند عمر «4 إلى 6 أشهر» يجب أن يحتوي غذاؤه على:
- أرز الأطفال والشوفان والشعير، ويجب أن تكون هذه الأغذية سائلة جداً في البداية وبالتدرج اجعليها أكثر كثافة.
- أطعمي طفلك كميات قليلة جداً وببطء وبعد تعوده زيدي الكمية.
- تذكري أن معدة طفلك صغيرة جداً ويجب إطعامه 6 وجبات صغيرة بدلاً عن 3 وجبات كبيرة.
- لا تضيفي السكر أو الملح أو العسل أو البهارات إلى طعام طفلك.
- عندما تطعمين طفلك، ضعي الأكل في مؤخرة اللسان حتى لا يقذف الطفل الطعام، وكوني صبورة وحاولي مراراً.
- قدمي إلى طفلك كل مرة غذاءً واحداً فقط ولاحظي ما إذا كانت لديه حساسية من هذا الطعام أم لا؟ والأعراض هي الحكة مثلاً أو بقع حمراء تطفو على جلده.
- جميع الأغذية يجب طهيها وطحنها ماعدا غذاء الأطفال المجهز في المرضعات.
- عند ظهور الأسنان علمي طفلك أن يأكل البسكويت والخبز العادي «العربي» مع مراقبته جيداً.
- وعندما يبلغ من العمر 12 شهراً عندها يمكنك أن تقدمي له حليباً كامل الدسم مثل النيدو، كما أنه يمكنه أكل الطعام العادي مطحوناً وناعماَ.
ولا تنسي أن الطفل مخلوق شديد الحساسية يتأثر بأقل حركة أو تصرف لذلك لابد من معاملته معاملة خاصة. فيجب عـدم نهـره إذا أتلـف غــذاءه أو أفرغ ما في الوعاء على ملابسه، كذلك عـدم إجبـاره على تناول أكثر مما يرغب من الغذاء ويفضل استعمال أدوات خاصة بالطفل لا تجرحه أو تؤذيه أو لا يقدر على مسكها ودفعها إلى فمه بسهولة، وإعطاؤه فرصة للراحة قبل الأكل وبعده.
نشر في مجلة (الثقافة الصحية) عدد (42) بتاريخ (ذوالحجة 1419هـ -إبريل 1999م)

----------

